# Newark bug fayre



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*:welcome:* Hello To all , This is just a reminder not to forget that the Newark Entomological Fayre will be on Sunday December 5th 2010. This is one of the really friendly shows where everyone seems to find time to catch up with each other and compare notes, the ideal place for the extra Christmas gift .lol It is a good size venue ,with the burger van outside that serves good burgers and chips etc and hot drinks, so there is no need to go hungry. 
There are still one or two tables left if you have that surplus stock to sell for that bit of extra Christmas cash. it is at The Grove Leisure Centre. London Road.New Balderton, Newark, Notts. NG24 3AL. PLEASE DO NOT FORGET !! It can be cold so pack your livestock in those polystyrene boxes, a hot water bottle wrapped in towels is always a good stand by for the journey, the hall itself gets nice and warm. Look forwards to seeing some of you there come and say hello. Take Care. Yvonne


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

What is going to be sold there? It's quite a mission for me to come. :lol2:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*What,s There?*

The usual Ts and Spiders Scorpions etc, exotic Pets normally have tables , House of Spiders with both slings tub's and fantastic perspex housing for anything you need it for really, Myself one or two slings and bugs and roaches, also tubs and water pots, anything I have ready at the time, Steve has at least two tables with slings, bugs, decor wood and anything he has ready. oh all sorts, butterfly lava, dried butterflies and moths, Leaf insects ans stick insects, just lots of anything that people have for sale at the time. LOL, Yvonne:welcome:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh right so there is a lot of live stock?


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome cannot wait hopefully grab me a few juvis :mf_dribble:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

what time do the doors open


----------



## kazamieras (Nov 11, 2010)

I would also like to know the answer to the above. Think this will be the setting of my first invert purchases.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Newark Bug Fayre*

:welcome: The doors are open to the public at 12 noon, if you do come along Please come and say hello, red table cloth , Tubs and a few small spider earings, some Assassin Bug babies, and one or two slings and water pots, just look for the grey hair sometimes with a few colour flicks in, lol it depends what mood I am in as to what colour goes in lol:lol2: See you there I hope. Yvonne


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I like the sound of this, how much is it in and can we just turn up and pay in on the door or do we need to be members of anything?

:2thumb:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Newark Bug Fayre*

You just pay on the door, It is £3.00p to go in, It is a nice venue and a really friendly Fayre, I did say that House of Spiders were going but I am afraid they have other commitments this time but if anyone needs housing for there pets, Custom Aquaria has booked tables so if you need glass vivs or anything like that Matthew will be there and he does make them to measure too, he has made all of my glass vivs for me and they are great, he will put ventilation in if you need and where ever you want it. so do go have a chat to him. BUT!!! if you make it come and say hello will you? it will nice to put faces to some of the names, you could always have a little meet up with others from the site.:2thumb::2thumb: Take care all of you and look forwards to seeing you. Yvonne


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

cant wait hoping to purchase somemore Ts :no1:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Come and find me*

:2thumbon't forget to come and say hello will you? Take care until then, Yvonne


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

i will :no1:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like fun i might try and drag my carcass up and have a mooch around


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Might be able to get down to this one, not far from Sheffield


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Fantastic*

: victory:That is great please please come and say hello will you? Yvonne


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

woohooo fingers crossed should be there


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Great*

All the more the merrier :lol2:


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Are Bugzuk gonna be there?


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

If you mean exotic pets uk? Yes they are but I do not know bugs uk, If you type in Bugsuk the link seems to take you Exotic pets uk. In which case they will be there as I ave said,:lol2:If that makes any sense to you at all :lol2: Take care , Yvonne


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects from around the world


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*??*

Sorry but at the moment I am not sure, I have contacted him to find out as I can't seem to get hold of the organiser at the moment to check, if he isn't I have told him that there are a few tables left and may be we can get him to come along, Talk later as I need to sort out the Sunday roast!!!:lol2:
Take care all of you and see you soon, Yvonne.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

www.metamorphosis.gb.com will be there with their large range of CAPTIVE BRED Mantids,spiders,and other inverts.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes I know there should be a good turn out , See you there I hope? Take care Yvonne.


----------



## m1owg (Aug 30, 2010)

cbmark said:


> cant wait hoping to purchase somemore Ts :no1:



im gonna get me a male if there any out there. who you going with


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

What male are you looking for?


----------



## m1owg (Aug 30, 2010)

t blondie goliath, iv had a female for a while now so thought about putting her with a male


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I have a great big handsome male, He is not for sale as he is my beloved pet, well one of them:lol2: but when your girl moults out we may be able to sort something out if you wish that is? come and have a chat at Newark, If anyone has trouble finding me (which I am sure they won't ):lol2: just look for Paul the organiser he will have a black tea shirt on with organiser printed on the back, and ask for Yvonne. Take care . Yvonne


----------



## m1owg (Aug 30, 2010)

ok i try make it over, im not far away


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bugs uk*

I have been in touch with Buguk and he will not be coming to this one in December ,but will be coming to next one in spring. Take care Yvonne


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

m1owg said:


> ok i try make it over, im not far away


shall we take the x5 or my beemer? its on 12-4 may aswell car share :no1:


----------



## azza100 (Apr 11, 2010)

is it a true blondi or a burgundy? i also have a male that i would be looking to send him out on breeding loan, after yvonne that is lol


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

think he has a pic in his profile


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

We've got tables, we'll have loads of slings and roaches.

and the last baby boa


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> We've got tables, we'll have loads of slings and roaches.
> 
> and the last baby boa


Didnt think you could sell reps at an invert show. I know at kempton you cant


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Didnt think you could sell reps at an invert show. I know at kempton you cant


Whoops my bad, too use to doing reptile shows these days, get used to saying the same thing :lol2:

No boa, lol, just spiders and roaches


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> Whoops my bad, too use to doing reptile shows these days, get used to saying the same thing :lol2:
> 
> No boa, lol, just spiders and roaches


Lols thats a shame


----------



## m1owg (Aug 30, 2010)

il pick u up on the way bout 12ish


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

woohoo im all excited just hope theres something there i want :no1:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

m1owg said:


> il pick u up on the way bout 12ish


im going to be there licking the steam off the windows mate it opens at twelve i will meet you there :lol2:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Looking Forwards to Newark!!!!*

GREAT TO HERE THAT YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!! prepare for the cold going home if you are buying, I am taking a kettle so that we can make sure any hot water bottles can be refilled if you need them, Come and say hello will you? Red table cloth and lots of tubs older lady, I would say old lady but that's just daft :lol2: even if true:whistling2::whistling2: just ask any of the organisers for Yvonne, Take care on those roads and we will look forwards to seeing you there. Yvonne


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

I'm coming to see if I can find any cheapish millipedes to go in with my GALS


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Great, See you at Newark. Take care on the roads. Yvonne


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

just going to patch up my well abused poly box as we speak will grab a water bottle in the morning so will come say hello to blag water :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Your welcome, see you at Newark watch the roads and travel safe. Yvonne


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

todays the day :no1:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Have fun everyone who's going. : victory:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gutted ive not be able to get down


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

ive just got back got myself 2 females a red phase chilli and a blood leg also a few water bowls off Yvonne(good to meet you) and a couple of very well priced glass tanks off custom aquaria was a great show will deffo be at next years i could of purchased loads more the mrs had to calm me down :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome congrats, look forward to some pics. : victory:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

will sort pics tomorrow:no1: im buzzin


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

I really enjoyed the show and came home with a little Flat rock scorpion from Graham smith and a female Orchid mantis from the junglebugs table. Very nearly brought a pair of tiger beetles from martin goss regret not getting them now  oh well may pick some up at the next show


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

I only went for a couple of millipedes and came back with 3 millies, 2 GALS, 3 Albino GALS and a flat rock scorpion lol. I should stop going to these shows


----------



## R Thomas (Oct 12, 2010)

Well after an 80 mile trip there and the entrance fee to get in, I had my fingers crossed that I wouldnt come back empty handed. It was nice to meet Yvonne and purchase some containers, feeding tubes and jewellery for the wife and children along with a few burrowing roaches. I bought 6 mantids and 3 stick insects (to keep the kids happy) and then it was time to buy some Ts to add to my collection. So I bought an AF P. cambridgei, 3 H. maculata slings, 2 A. stoicum slings, 2 C. burmensis slings, 2 N. coloratovillosus slings and 3 B. auratum slings and then with my last few pounds I bought some half bamboo tube hides - so wallet now empty. But all in all not a bad day out even if the windscreen washers gave up and I had to drive there and back into the sun and the corresponding glare off the road ,all viewed through a dirty windscreen and with the kids asking 'Are we there yet' all the time:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

We had an awesome day! My hat made a few friends :lol2: Lovely to meet Yvonne and see our friends from Stoke who seem to be at every show we attend! Between me and my OH we spent around £200 :shock: oops.... early xmas presents for each other... yes.... 

We got: AF red Chile Rose, P. cambridgi, AF thai black, juvenile B.vagans (i have a real soft spot for these guys after spending a month with them in Belize in the wild this summer just gone!), a few weird stick insects (impuse buy by the OH.. lol), mustard baboon, mexican red leg, tiger rump, and a p platyomma, and two giant mantises. Along with 6 glass tanks from custom aquaria and a load of decor, water bowls, pots etc - it was a brilliant day! Well worth the 2 hour drive each way :2thumb:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Newark Bug Fayre*

How fantastic to meet you too and it was so good of you to come all that way to say hello and come to the fayre in such really cold and bad driving conditions:2thumb:. It was not such a large fayre due to the weather , some of the exhibitors did cancel at the last minute , mind you when they have to come really long distances and have transport a heck of a lot of livestock it does become very hard to keep them warm we can not really blame them, BUT!!!The next one is the KETTERING / NEWARK faryre and that is a much larger fayre and it is the merry month of May so much warmer for man and beast:lol2: alike.Those of you that did take my numbers and e mail address please do not be strangers, and if you are in Nottingham you MUST!!! come and have a coffee. Take care all of you and keep safe and warm. Yvonne :welcome:


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone know if the people that had a table in the center of the room have a website? They were selling woodland scenes in wooden and glass boxes. They had beetles and other inverts arranged in them. I really regret not buying one.
Thanks,
Will


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

*Newark Bug Fayre*

Hello Will,
You are not alone I loved them and I thought how well done they were,my only reason for not buying that larger one I think it was £40.00p was we did not know where to put it. But!! I will try and get hold of Paul today for you the organizer, I am just a bit of a dogs body for them:lol2: and help out where I can. and try to get he floor plan and see if I can find him for you, I am a bit upside down at the moment as our blo-dy boiler has gone down, I wondered why I was a bit cool this morning, and I am waiting for them to come out. {this is where you say aaahhh}:lol2: we have been sorting out the calor heaters and the oil filled for my spider room so they are all nice and toasty the Ts in my lounge all have heat mats and have thermostats so they are all ok. now you know how my morning has started I will try and get Paul for you .Take care. Yvonne


----------

